# Bunker Hill CC Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher II-Public Safety (first shift) - Bunker Hill Community College*
Bunker Hill Community College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/27/2021
*Location: *Boston, MA *Category: *Classified Staff *Posted On: *Mon Oct 25 2021 *Job Description:*

Incumbents of this position transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required. (This position is a police dispatcher with the BHCC Police Department)

Oversees and monitors communications activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules and regulations.
Oversees and monitors communication dispatch activities for multiple alternative campus locations, in addition to the main campus.
Testifies in court proceedings.
Serves as the first point-of-contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Bunker Hill Police Department.
Reviews all dispatch logs for completeness, accuracy and punctuality.
Handles confidential information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire, emergency medical response, DPW and or facilities as needed, to incidents.
Initiates emergency alerts for notifying or updating campus personnel of ongoing emergency conditions.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond.
Monitors Bapern and advises BHCC police patrol personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general BHCC peripheral property areas.
Operates a multi-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, emergency alert systems (i.e. text messages, etc.) and directs calls to appropriate personnel, providing information as requested.
Considered essential personnel during inclement weather and/or emergencies.
Ability to be potentially "on-call" during off hours or weekends to conduct emergency mass notifications and/or inclement weather notifications.
Documents all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log)
Compiles the CLERY Crime Log.
Compiles and provides a statistical data report to the Chief (when requested).
Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits electronic work orders to the Facilities Department (when applicable).
Initiates (and documents) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Initiates telephone notifications to various College officials in the event emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates, organizes, and maintains, all emergency response manuals; alarm codes, and applicable policy manuals kept within the dispatch area.
Dispenses keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Receives and controls "administrative journal (police log) entries" for lost and found property.
Performs several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals, the filing of applications and citations and the data entry that is related to the violations that are issued.
Assists IT System Administrator with software issues - Report Exec/ Omnigo Software reporting system and CJIS.
Provides oversight of the Dispatch unit, including work schedules.
Oversees training of dispatchers which includes training assessment.
Assists in the selection and development of new dispatchers.
Acts as the department card access operator.
Follows departmental policies and appropriate laws.
Attends required trainings.
*Job Requirements:*

Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language and use proper English grammar.
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly, and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols, and to maintain accurate records.
Ability to deal tactfully with others, and to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to work independently.
Must pass a dispatch entry level psychological screening.
Must be able to enroll and pass the "Public Safety Telecommunication 1" online course.
Ability to Multitask.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Associate's Degree or a combination of education and experience.
Excellent oral and written communication skills.
Employment experience requiring detailed documentation.
Experience in higher education.
Customer service experience.
First Responder/CPR Certified.
Experience operating a variety of communication hardware such as phone, two-way radio, or paging.
Experience dispatching law enforcement, fire and/or emergency medical services; experience answering complaints and providing information in a public contact environment.
1 or more years of experience with Omnigo/Report Exec dispatch software platform.
*Additional Information:

Salary: $1,399.46/bi-weekly. First shift. Full-time benefited position.

Successful applicant must successfully complete a background check*







PI151508629
Bunker Hill Community College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. Women, people of color, individuals with disabilities and others are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

